# wooden scooter from exotic woods.



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

Hi All,

Its been rainy season in my country now, can not do much with my wood operation,
just stay home and do a fun project,


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

looks good but wonder how would stand up to the monsoon and rough roads.
johnep


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work jungle dude.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that's really neat. Be sure to post pics when it's done.


----------



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys,
its not for everyday use ofcause, i will just put it on my woodshop mostly,

Cheers,

Rosewood,


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Great demonstration of your skills.
johnep


----------



## Rosewood (May 18, 2009)

getting into its shape.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking good. Are you concerned about the weight of the wood? Will that affect how well it performs?


----------

